# CPU thermal throttling pls help, unclewebb



## Dragonhead007 (Oct 3, 2022)

I have an ideapad gaming 3 with an Intel i7-10750H and a gtx 1650 with 16gb ram.

Using HWinfo

At idle,

CPU is at 43-60 (sometimes idle temp is at 70)

GPU is at 44

When I run games like genshin or other games

My CPU is at 80-99

My GPU is at 63

(Sometimes thermal throttling will trigger before reaching its max temp for example at 77 or 85.)

I called Lenovo because I had a warranty for my laptop and called in a technician and they wanted to replace my fan and system board and reapplied new thermal paste.

(He said thermal paste was of high quality and he pasted them properly).

The fan was very dirty and there were no damages to the system board. After replacing I played my games and temps were back to normal so I assumed it was my dusty fan that made my CPU high.

After the technician left and a few hours later the issue was back again.

I've tried "reformatting" my laptop and thermal throttling still triggers when I play my games.

I've wanted to try this under-volting thing but it's locked and I really don't think it would help.

So for now I've found a temporary fix and that's by disabling turbo boost from throttlestop, temps were back to normal but yes the performance has decreased.

I am not tech savvy and I am slowly learning all these tech stuff so forgive me if I give any wrong information.

How do I fix this?

Unclewebb here are my log files and screenshots


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 3, 2022)

How can I help? 

The 10750H is a power hungry processor. If you increase the power limits and run it at maximum power, it is going to create a lot of heat. If you buy a laptop that does not have the ability to cool a high power CPU then it is going to thermal throttle and slow down. If you reduce the power limits, then it is going to power limit throttle and slow down. 

I have no idea if the Lenovo tech did a good job or not when he replaced the thermal paste. I have no idea what paste he used or how long it is designed to last for at high temperatures. Some thermal pastes can start to fail in as little as a week. You should learn how to do this very important job yourself. 

To control your CPU, instead of using Disable Turbo, try reducing the turbo power limits in the TPL window. Less power equals less heat. Your CPU will throttle and not perform as well but the amount of throttling will not be as much as using Disable Turbo. Post a screenshot of the TPL window if you want my advice. Use the Log File option and attach a log file to your next post so I can see how your computer is running. 

Intel gave the 10750H a 45W TDP rating.








						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




 If Lenovo sets the default power limits sky high and if they think it is OK to run it at 85W then they should have provided a better cooling solution. There is no magic fix for bad design. 



Dragonhead007 said:


> Sometimes thermal throttling will trigger before reaching its max temp for example at 77 or 85


Your screenshot of the Options window shows that you have checked the Lock PROCHOT Offset box so thermal throttling at a low temperature should not be happening. It might have been power limit throttling or TVB throttling. If Thermal Velocity Boost (TVB) is checked in the FIVR window then the CPU will start to slow down 100 MHz when it reaches approximately 70°C. A log file will show what is really going on.


----------



## Dragonhead007 (Oct 3, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> How can I help?
> 
> The 10750H is a power hungry processor. If you increase the power limits and run it at maximum power, it is going to create a lot of heat. If you buy a laptop that does not have the ability to cool a high power CPU then it is going to thermal throttle and slow down. If you reduce the power limits, then it is going to power limit throttle and slow down.
> 
> ...


Sorry for not adding in the log files and thank you for helping me, please give me the guidance to maintain less temp. long periods of gaming in high temp are now draining my battery


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 3, 2022)

Dragonhead007 said:


> guidance to maintain less temp


Less temps is going to result in less performance. Is that what you want? With undervolting locked, there are no options that are going to lower your CPU temperature without reducing performance. 

In the TPL window check the MMIO Lock box. This box is the top right box in that window. 

Below that, clear the Disable Controls box. Now you can adjust the PL1 and PL2 power limits. Try setting PL1 to 45 and set PL2 to 60. Set the turbo time limit to about 8 seconds. 

In the Miscellaneous section, check the Speed Shift box and set Power Limit 4 to a value of 0. 

Run another log file while gaming. If your temperatures are still too high, you will have to learn how to replace the thermal paste with something decent like Noctua NT-H2. You can also lower the long term PL1 power limit further. This will slow your CPU down some more when gaming but will help keep the temperatures down. 

The log file does not show any evidence of your battery discharging. CPU performance looks good. Nice and consistent.

You can also try lowering the Speed Shift Max value in the TPL window. Setting that to 38 or 36 will slow your CPU down and reduce heat. Whatever settings work best for you and the games you play are OK. There is no right way or one and only way to control a laptop that gets too hot.


----------



## Dragonhead007 (Oct 4, 2022)

Your settings made my thermals a bit better and I don't see a dip in the performance. Here are my log files and screenshots.

I do have a question on "power limit 4".

I cannot change the min number so should I change the max number to 0?

The log with a whole lot of data is from playing genshin and the new log is from playing cyberpunk.

I called a technician yesterday to replace the thermal paste with a better one that suits for gaming, I will get back to you on the brand of the thermal paste.


----------

